# Benefits of battery grip?



## CraniumDesigns (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't see the point of these. I can grip my Rebel XS just fine without a battery grip. Just seems like more space and more weight.

Am I wrong? What am I missing?


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Mar 29, 2009)

I just got one for my Nikon D40.  Two advantages:  I haven't charged my batteries in a week, and I still have a "full" charge.  Also, I have large hands, so the extra bulk added to the camera is more comfortable.

It also looks badass...LOL.


----------



## Overread (Mar 29, 2009)

Well I don't have large hands either - but the battery grip really adds a lot I think:

1) running 2 batteries at the same time you get a lot more use out of your camera - be carefull not to forget to check the batteries though as its easy to shoot for a whole week and then suddenly find out that they are flat when you get out to location. (I keep a second pair of batteries for those occasions)

2) portrate shutter button and controls - these really make things a lot easier if you want to take a portrate shot - no more do you have to hold your hand over the camera, just move it to hold the grip directly. And don't think that (if its the case for you) if you don't take people shots you don't need it - I do wildlife insects flowers and such and I still need my portrate mode

3) pinky has somewhere to sit! - my hands are not big yet without the grip I found that my little finger on my right hand was not really gripping onto anything and was getting a little sore from the edge of the camera  - the grip gives it a little spot to hold onto.


----------



## rlcphotos (Mar 29, 2009)

wouldnt be with out it,,all of the above is so true,,plus it adds the extra weight I need to be able to control shake:thumbup:


----------



## chadsdphoto (Mar 29, 2009)

Totally agree. I love the grip on my Nikon D200 and will order one with every camera I get from now on. Necessary? Not completely. But very handy.


----------



## doenoe (Mar 29, 2009)

great thing, that grip. I got one on my Canon 350D, i shot with it sometime ago without the grip and its just wierd. I couldnt understand how i held it before i had the grip. I allready have a grip laying for the new camera im gonna buy :mrgreen:


----------



## MikeBcos (Mar 29, 2009)

LuckySo-n-So said:


> I just got one for my Nikon D40.  Two advantages:  I haven't charged my batteries in a week, and I still have a "full" charge.  Also, I have large hands, so the extra bulk added to the camera is more comfortable.
> 
> It also looks badass...LOL.



Could you tell me which one you got? I've been looking at D40 grips but the features on them vary. Thanks.


----------



## inTempus (Mar 29, 2009)

Both of my cameras have them.

1)  Extra battery storage is a huge bonus, plus the ability to use AA batteries should the need arise.
2)  The vertical grip is priceless.  Having the ability to have all of your controls right where they should be when shooting vertical is awesome.


----------



## nikonguy (Mar 29, 2009)

this is the one i use on my D40... but you need to know that it works as a remote, not as a typical grip.. because the d40 doesnt have the technology for a typical grip... 

Battery Grip for Nikon D40 D40X D60 Digital SLR Camera - (eBay.ca item 350179889670 end time 17-Apr-09 12:14:13 EDT)


----------



## Slaphead (Mar 29, 2009)

Simply put, I couldn't go back to using an SLR without one.

The instant I put it on I noticed the camera was much better balanced. Portrait photography is now possible without contorsionism. The ability to double the battery life is invaluble and as, Overread said, my pinkie now has somewhere to go.

Perfect.


----------



## Sarah23 (Mar 29, 2009)

I would never *NOT* have one! Its priceless. On my Xti, it makes it actually look a LITTLE bit more professional and doent feel QUITE as plasticy. 

On my 5D, well, its just wonderful. The extra weight balances out my lenses (my 70-200 2.8 is pretty darn heavy, and the grip really helps keeps camera shake down and keeps it from being too front heavy)

Also just the fact that is has the vertical shutter and other controls helps SO much. I also have to use the handstrap instead of the neckstap (I have horrid neck problems) so I have to have the grip for that too. Plus the extended battery life, and the fact that you could use AA batteries in worse case senerio. 

Its fabulous.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 29, 2009)

Put this on your body: 70-200 f2.8

Now try it the way it is.  

Then put this on the body and try it.

You decide. :mrgreen:


----------



## Early (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm notorious for camera shake, and grips help immensely.


----------



## EhJsNe (Mar 29, 2009)

I would get one for the verticle shutter release. 

The doubled battery life, the more balance when using long, heavy lenses, and having your camera just look cooler are all jsut extras. 

Id go for one on a small camera for the pinky rest too. (as stated by Overread and someone else)
My finger get sore from using my P&S to much and having a place for my fingers to go would be nice.


----------



## Samanax (Mar 29, 2009)

The pros probably outweigh the cons when it comes to the question of whether you should use or not use a battery grip. 

I can't use my XTi without the battery grip and I have small hands. The camera just feels better balanced and the extra shooting time is a big plus. I used to get roughly 650 shots with a single battery and no grip...now I can shoot over 1300 shots before I have to change batteries.

When I finally do upgrade to a better body (50D, 60D or 5D MkII) I'm definitely going to get a battery grip at the same time plus extra batteries.


----------



## adamwilliamking (Mar 29, 2009)

Slaphead said:


> Simply put, I couldn't go back to using an SLR without one.
> 
> The instant I put it on I noticed the camera was much better balanced.


 

+ 1


----------



## Jaszek (Mar 29, 2009)

Also for some cameras it adds fps. I know my teachers d300 only gets 6 fps without grip and with it on he gets 9 fps


----------



## adamwilliamking (Mar 29, 2009)

Jaszek said:


> Also for some cameras it adds fps. I know my teachers d300 only gets 6 fps without grip and with it on he gets 9 fps


 
Also notable, but just to clarify this is the result of the second battery which some people don't commit to right away.


----------



## Jaszek (Mar 29, 2009)

yea true. And remember it's only some cameras. Even with 2 batteries my XSI still has 3.5 fps


----------



## Overread (Mar 29, 2009)

I think its only nikon that offer the added fps with a battery grip. 
I can't think of any digital canon cameras that have increased fps with a battery grip - and more honestly its just nikon trying to push grip and battery sales to the consumer


----------



## almaass (Mar 29, 2009)

Great info everyone.....  so now the question is which one for my D60?


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Mar 29, 2009)

This one
Vertical Battery Pack Grip for Nikon DSLR D40 D40x D60 - eBay (item 270361466270 end time Apr-19-09 05:06:36 PDT)


----------



## archer379 (Mar 29, 2009)

what about the aftermarket grips i have seen one forgot the name of it are they just as good


----------



## CxThree (Mar 29, 2009)

Check out the Phottix brand on ebay.  For the Canon 40D, its about $75 and includes 2 new batteries.  It's almost identical to the Canon brand one and works great.  Check out youtube.com for some videos of people testing them out.


----------

